# Bass boat question....



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey guys was wondering if anybody on here has or has used a Jack Plate on theirboat... I just ordered one for my Javelin 379 SE and am looking for some tips tricks etc... don't really know that much about them yet... and of course i figured somebody on here would know something!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't own one but helped my fishing partner put a new one on his last year. It really helped smooth things out. There are no real tricks to it. Basically just taking it out and trying it at different positions is what we did. Oh, and when you bring a wrench to do so, tie it off before using it...lol Awesome fish BTW !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure what it is...?? Do you have a photo ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Oh, and when you bring a wrench to do so, tie it off before using it...lol


Those are words of experience talking there


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Not sure what it is...?? Do you have a photo ?


It installs on your transom and lets you adjust the height of your outboard motor.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

yes basically it puts your motor back and up or down from the transom getting the prop into less turbulent water... I guess i'll just have to go out and play with it once I get it installed...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I feel for you Patty....That's gonna suck...I wish iIwere there to help relieve the suckiness of the situation.....


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

yeah never crossed my mind as to how bad it could be! lol I may need some help! do you know any good knots? you know the kind for tieing up wrenches?


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Awesome fish BTW !!


Yeah its an "alright" one... prob in the six pound range or so... i love the greenbacks... pictures don't really do them justice!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Patty said:


> yeah never crossed my mind as to how bad it could be! lol I may need some help! do you know any good knots? you know the kind for tieing up wrenches?


I think I could handle that.....Although it will become immediatly apparent that i was never in the Navy....


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

bones44 said:


> Awesome fish BTW !!


Umm.... wheres the picture of the fish? or did I miss something?


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

My Profile Pic.....


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Your profile pic does look a little fishy


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Patty said:


> yes basically it puts your motor back and up or down from the transom getting the prop into less turbulent water... I guess i'll just have to go out and play with it once I get it installed...


 We took measurements from where it was originally and went from there. I had taken my tool bag with us. My buddy grabbed my socket wrench and proceed to loosen the bolts when I heard an uh-oh and some other choice words. I knew he had dropped the darn thing. lol I had a crescent wrench that tied off and gave to him. He didn't find that funny but I sure as heck did as it was my Mac 1/2" ratchet and socket he lost ! Those are not cheap to replace, but he's such a great kid that I let it go.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> We took measurements from where it was originally and went from there. I had taken my tool bag with us. My buddy grabbed my socket wrench and proceed to loosen the bolts when I heard an uh-oh and some other choice words. I knew he had dropped the darn thing. lol I had a crescent wrench that tied off and gave to him. He didn't find that funny but I sure as heck did as it was my Mac 1/2" ratchet and socket he lost ! Those are not cheap to replace, but he's such a great kid that I let it go.


 What they don't sell diving gear in your State!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It was in April and there was no way in he(( I was getting in that water...lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bones44 said:


> It was in April and there was no way in he(( I was getting in that water...lol


 Up here -- the person who drops the tools is the one that has to go in, when I worked on a commercial fish boat and cut corners by not tyeing off tools and dropped one overboard I just went and bought my skipper a new one.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

i'm thinking I may do A lot of the adjusting out of the water! that way I can just bend over and pick up what I drop! can't tell you how many pairs of plyers are at the bottom of the lake!


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

bones did you call mac? you should and let them know they have A serious defect in that there wrenches don't float! they would probably replace it! lmao...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Patty said:


> bones did you call mac? you should and let them know they have A serious defect in that there wrenches don't float! they would probably replace it! lmao...


 HMMM LMAO We actually got it pretty close out of the water but my buddy is pretty particular and uses it for alot of tourneys.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Up here -- the person who drops the tools is the one that has to go in, when I worked on a commercial fish boat and cut corners by not tyeing off tools and dropped one overboard I just went and bought my skipper a new one.


So how many times did you replace Suzy after she blew away in the wind ?


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I was thinking that I would start pretty close to where it is now maybe I touch higher and just kinda play it by year... the boat runs pretty good now usually around 60mph or so and I really don't need to gain that much... although that may change! I guess i'll have to buy some cord to tie tools off with though!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just tie it to your shoe lace.You already have them and the tool will always be close.

Unless you wear them velcro shoes.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> So how many times did you replace Suzy after she blew away in the wind ?


 5


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey Bones, Did your fishing partner notice signifacant gains with his jack plate??? I just got mine installed and have been playing with it but haven't seen what i expected yet, maybe a 2mph gain (62.8-64.7mph)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why did you think you needed a jack plate ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Patty said:


> Hey Bones, Did your fishing partner notice signifacant gains with his jack plate??? I just got mine installed and have been playing with it but haven't seen what i expected yet, maybe a 2mph gain (62.8-64.7mph)


 Absolutely. The biggest thing was getting it to plane out faster when taking off. You know how important that can be in fishing tourney's. As far as MPH I don't know. His was the other issue. We noticed it right away when we had it.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Why did you think you needed a jack plate ?


I don't think i "needed" one, i wanted to try and gain a little bit of speed and holeshot, and a new stainless prop runs about $850 and the jackplate was $290 so it was a cheaper alternative....

I did notice improved holeshot with alot less bow lift which is nice... and the boat is running consistantly faster now so i'm not dissappointed that i put it on... I was hoping to see about 5mph faster so two or three isn't that far off....


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That was the biggest factor in putting it on. Any edge to getting to the best spot when it comes to the tourneys !


----------

